# Beautiful  night for a dig ! Hudge bottles ...what was in them?



## Dewfus (Feb 23, 2020)

Found these hudge things about 25 mins ago medical idk the first on tight from left big brown one  on the bottom reads 8  on top 81(or possibly backwards 18)81-s-B then underneath that 14 oval interlaced with diamond then 2 lol the smaller brown one says just 69-s-B no mark the ginormous clear on just has a 9 then a big space then 895 on bottom the tall round one just has hazel atlas AH mark the next on says pat june 30 1925 11 with a  dot it's a Squibb..the last on justbhas a.chess peace?and the numbers 3415 on bottom.


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 23, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> Found these hudge things about 25 mins ago medical idk the first on left  to right big brown one  on the bottom reads 8  on top 81(or possibly backwards 18)81-s-B then underneath that 14 oval interlaced with diamond then 2 lol the smaller brown one says just 69-s-B no mark the ginormous clear on just has a 9 then a big space then 895 on bottom the tall round one just has hazel atlas AH mark the next on says pat june 30 1925 11 with a  dot it's a Squibb..the last on justbhas a.chess peace?and the numbers 3415 on bottom. View attachment 202901


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 23, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> Found these hudge things about 25 mins ago medical idk the first on tight from left big brown one  on the bottom reads 8  on top 81(or possibly backwards 18)81-s-B then underneath that 14 oval interlaced with diamond then 2 lol the smaller brown one says just 69-s-B no mark the ginormous clear on just has a 9 then a big space then 895 on bottom the tall round one just has hazel atlas AH mark the next on says pat june 30 1925 11 with a  dot it's a Squibb..the last on justbhas a.chess peace?and the numbers 3415 on bottom. View attachment 202901


SORRY LEFT TO RIGHT LOL


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 23, 2020)

Got a few sodas as well a drink bergs? And another Richard e Fullerton kendrville indiana bottle with some nice bubbles lol
And a 7th sheele  pepsi bottle !


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 23, 2020)

And a Z-O-L-O BRAND SHOE DRESSING AND ALSO A UNKNOWN PRODUCT IT SAYS CUDRDNTEED EVERETTE &BARRON CO  PROVIDINCE .R.I.U.S.A.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 24, 2020)

Amazing finds ty! I know the circle in a diamond is owen glass. I believe the 2 after means 1932. I am loving the art deco drink berg. It looks Like extra heavy glass. Keep them coming buddy . Love the pictures. I need to get out more. Just so busy i don't have time for the hunt.  Thanks again, ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 24, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Amazing finds ty! I know the circle in a diamond is owen glass. I believe the 2 after means 1932. I am loving the art deco drink berg. It looks Like extra heavy glass. Keep them coming buddy . Love the pictures. I need to get out more. Just so busy i don't have time for the hunt.  Thanks again, ROBBYBOBBY64


Ty my  friend ..and the bergs is heavy as hell


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 24, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> Ty my  friend ..and the bergs is heavy as hell


I live 10.mi s from dig spot points easy to go wait tell family is in. Ed and go lol


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Feb 26, 2020)

_"Found these hudge things about 25 mins ago medical idk the first on tight from left big brown one on the bottom reads 8 on top 81(or possibly backwards 18)81-s-B then underneath that 14 oval interlaced with diamond then 2 lol the smaller brown one says just 69-s-B no mark the ginormous clear on just has a 9 then a big space then 895 on bottom the tall round one just has hazel atlas AH mark the next on says pat june 30 1925 11 with a dot it's a Squibb..the last on justbhas a.chess peace?and the numbers 3415 on bottom."_

The chesspiece mark is actually a capstan for Capstan Glass Co. Which operated from 1918-1938.


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 26, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> _"Found these hudge things about 25 mins ago medical idk the first on tight from left big brown one on the bottom reads 8 on top 81(or possibly backwards 18)81-s-B then underneath that 14 oval interlaced with diamond then 2 lol the smaller brown one says just 69-s-B no mark the ginormous clear on just has a 9 then a big space then 895 on bottom the tall round one just has hazel atlas AH mark the next on says pat june 30 1925 11 with a dot it's a Squibb..the last on justbhas a.chess peace?and the numbers 3415 on bottom."_
> 
> The chesspiece mark is actually a capstan for Capstan Glass Co. Which operated from 1918-1938.


Ty


----------

